# Belquest Golden Retrievers - looking for feedback



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you referring to the litter between China and Lucien?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

damita said:


> Are you referring to the litter between China and Lucien?


Yes, exactly that one.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

I would have the following questions for the breeder:

Does the dam, China, have her heart and eye (CERF) clearance? Ask to see a hard copies of each. It is not listed along with her hip and elbow clearances at www.offa.org. If she can't produce a clearance dated within the year, it is out of date. Both need renewed annually. 

I like that they're active in showing their dogs and that they have done clearances on the goldens. Both sire and dam have nice pedigrees.

The labs on the other hand, I found the clearances to be hit-or-miss. Some of the breeding stock did not have any clearances before being bred or only have preliminary ratings. That is not satisfactory for goldens, nor is it for labs. Some of the labs have produced offspring with degenerative elbow dysplasia. The spotty clearances on the labs turns me off as does the number of litters. Ask yourself, will your puppy get all of the socialization it needs with so many puppies in need of attention?


http://www.belquest.com/china.html

Edited to Add:

Lab Litters:

_Tug x Latte_
Tug: only prelims, not 2 yrs until 6/10: 
http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1359492#animal
Latte: Cerf was recently updated but no hips or elbow clearance! 
http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1347103#animal

_Trouble x Crush_
Trouble: has all clearances
Crush: only prelims

_Glam x Nike_
Nike: has all clearances
Glam: no elbow clearance. Has produced joint disease (elbow) offspring.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Well what I can tell you is that China does not have a heart or eye clearance listed either on the website or on OFA. In fact many of the girls do not even though all of the boys do? Eyes on the boys looked outdated according to OFA so I would follow up with the breeder - know what these clearances look like and ask to see them (look at the stickies for what the clearances should look like).

I see alot of things I like about this breeder (show records and pedigrees, no hunting down registered names) but I must say I paused when I seen they have 3 different breeds and so many litters. Take what you will, IMO they aren't bad breeders (far from it) but you may want to ask yourself how much time will you and your puppy get from them with 8 litters born between March and June?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, I was not so keen on the labs. My Cassie had hip dysplasia and it was terrible to have her go through the surgery. I don't ever want to do that to a young, energetic dog like she was.
I did not see information on China as far as the heart and the eye CERF. I liked the extensive pedigrees but since data on a sheet don't always tell the full story I thought I might come to a place with people who know best.
I didn't notice info on Lucien past the pedigree. I will ask for it when I speak to them. I'm expecting a call.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

damita said:


> Well what I can tell you is that China does not have a heart or eye clearance listed either on the website or on OFA. In fact many of the girls do not even though all of the boys do? Eyes on the boys looked outdated according to OFA so I would follow up with the breeder - know what these clearances look like and ask to see them (look at the stickies for what the clearances should look like).
> 
> I see alot of things I like about this breeder (show records and pedigrees, no hunting down registered names) but I must say I paused when I seen they have 3 different breeds and so many litters. Take what you will, IMO they aren't bad breeders (far from it) but you may want to ask yourself how much time will you and your puppy get from them with 8 litters born between March and June?


You're right, and that concerned me. It seems they have a large group of people involved. It's one of the questions that I will ask.
I also like that they bring in outside "guest" stud dogs - more genetic diversity.

I like a lot of things, I have questions on others.

Isn't that always the case?!!?


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> I didn't notice info on Lucien past the pedigree. I will ask for it when I speak to them. I'm expecting a call.


All of his info is listed on the OFA website

http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1354722#animal


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!! Thank you! I didn't find it!
Much appreciated.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think I'd get a pup from such a large operation. I like to know that the breeder is also the person who works and shows the dogs and that the same individual will be personally socializing the puppies. That's a personal preference, though. I wouldn't say this is a bad place to get a pup, though if the clearances are truly as spotty as they seem to be on offa.org, that would be a big concern for me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Since you posted in the nutrition thread, I now realize that you're looking for a competitive dog for obedience and agility. I think that your needs would be better served by another kennel. You want a dog for performance, you will want to see out a breeder that competes in the same venues that you yourself will want to compete in. Typically the performance goldens are called "field" goldens and sometimes are more red in coloring. They still have that great temperament but are sometimes more drivey. 

If what I've described is what you're looking for, I would start a new thread and ask about upcoming performance litters in your area. I think it would be a wise place to start. Again, good luck!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Not all performance Goldens are "field" Goldens. It is beneficial to look at kennels that do agility and obedience, but many of them have line with a lot of "Show" blood in them. Don't forget "Yogi" who is a OTCH, CT, MX, MXJ plus having won the nationals in 2001 and 2002. My Selli is from a mixed line of breed and performance dogs and her close relatives have performance titles out the wazoo.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-look for kennels and pedigrees that have those titles in them. It doesn't mean conformation is thrown out the window, but your chance for success in your chosen field is better if you look for breedings done with that in mind.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I've thought of field golden retrievers, but I think that they would have a higher play drive than I would want. Let me explain a bit about my lifestyle and what I'm looking for...I probably should have done that.

I am currently involved in sheepdog trialing and agility with my border collies. They also have passed the Canine Good Citizen. It was my intent to go onto animal assisted therapy and I contacted the Delta Society. However, neither of my border collies handled the training well for animal assisted therapy. They were always just too intense, and they never gave off the aura of a relaxed dog. Probably because they weren't!!! They were obedient and biddable, but they always had a coiled feel to them, like they could spring at any moment. Not a good feel in a hospital setting. So, I put my dreams of animal assisted therapy work on hold.

Aside from my dogs, I'm also involved in eventing. I have three gieldings and one stallion and we are active, although, to be honest, I suck at dressage. So we never place. oh, well....I like speed....

Back to the dogs....it is my hope that I will be able to accomplish with this golden retriever the dream of being able to pass the Canine Good Citizen test and go on into the Delta Society training. I would love to be able to go to a hospital and to bring the joys of being able to pet a dog to someone who is ill or incapacitated in some way. I've seen the benefits gained through that type of therapy, and have always wanted to do it, for longer than I can remember.

Losing my oldest girl means that I can now give attention to another dog, and Cassie has given me, quite poignantly, the opportunity to try it. It is with her loss and in the midst of that grief that I look towards a long held but unrealized dream.

So....while I would prefer a field dog for my own lifestyle and because I intend to do agility, I think the play drive required in field work would be detrimental to an assisted animal therapy dog. Am I wrong in this, when it comes to golden retrievers?

Another thing - I have tried to contact other breeders in the area and have come across some kennels that make me feel a bit off - somehow they just don't "feel" right. Belquest still hasn't returned my call - I've emailed them three times and called once. Is there another reputable breeder with whom I can connect in the Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virginia, Delaware, West Virginia area, relatively close to DC? I don't want to have a pup flown in, I just feel awful about that. Maybe I'm being irrational, but the picture of a little puppy looking out of a crate in a cargo hold of a plane just breaks my heart. Am I over thinking?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I would suggest contacting the Gunpowder River Golden Retriever Club and the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club, both located in the Washington metro area. Members are very active in agility, show, obedience, field work and therapy training. I'm sure a number of members are reputable breeders or could point you in the right direction. Both clubs have websites with contact information.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you - I actually looked into the Potomac club. It seems to be a referral to breeders rather than a breeder.

The second site seems to have a couple of broken links. I'm at work now - I'll have to check the sites from home. I can't access some of them from my desktop.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> You want a dog for performance, you will want to see out a breeder that competes in the same venues that you yourself will want to compete in. Typically the performance goldens are called "field" goldens and sometimes are more red in coloring. They still have that great temperament but are sometimes more drivey.





Selli-Belle said:


> Not all performance Goldens are "field" Goldens. It is beneficial to look at kennels that do agility and obedience, but many of them have line with a lot of "Show" blood in them. Don't forget "Yogi" who is a OTCH, CT, MX, MXJ plus having won the nationals in 2001 and 2002. My Selli is from a mixed line of breed and performance dogs and her close relatives have performance titles out the wazoo.


I know not all performance goldens aren't "field" goldens. Since she's new to goldens, I suggested above that she seek out breeders with the titles she wants to pursue on their dogs. I'll be doing obedience with a mostly 'show' pedigree puppy with some half siblings that have been successful in both agility and obedience. I don't want to sterotype that only 'field' goldens are good competitors. I was just merely suggesting she look into that avenue if she wanted to seriously compete because many of those kennels have numeous OTCH and MACH's ahead of their dogs' names. 

Try contacting the breed clubs locally and ask for a puppy referral as was already mentioned. They can tell you what kennels are around you that are reputable, and which ones have puppies coming up/available.

You can also try these kennels: I don't know them personally but like their dogs.
Delmarva Goldens Retrievers www.delmarvagoldens.com
Lycinan Goldens http://www.lycinan.com/
Eldorado Goldens http://www.eldoradogoldens.com/


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh I like Delmarva! I'll check out the other ones too. Thank you.
I'm disappointed that Belquest didn't contact me back. Perhaps it's for the best.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Does the dam, China, have her heart and eye (CERF) clearance? Ask to see a hard copies of each. It is not listed along with her hip and elbow clearances at www.offa.org. If she can't produce a clearance dated within the year, it is out of date. Both need renewed annually.



I think CarolinaCasey got a little confused here and just want to explain. There are 4 clearances (hips, elbows, hearts and eyes) you need to look for when investigating Golden pups. Hearts can be done any time over the age of 1 year old and only needs to be done once. Hips and elbows are not considered as final unless they the xrays are done after the age of 2 years old in the US. Eyes are done yearly to be considered current. All these have a registry they can be listed with. Eyes would be CERF and Hearts/Hips/Elbows would be OFA. So although there may not be a clearance listed with these registries there may actually be one. You would need to see an actual report from the respective specialist to be sure it was valid. Not always an easy thing for a new person to figure out, even difficult sometimes for an experienced person to decipher. This is why most use the registries, makes it easier to figure it all out. 
I know nothing of the kennel in question here but even if I knew them intimately I would always suggest that you always need to see everything just to be safe.

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

@Carolina - what are OTCH and MACH's? Sorry if it's a stupid question...my BCs were never AKC registered and my dogs before them were Heinz 57 puppies out of the shelter.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hank, I think what I meant to say and how it reads was confusing. Thanks for explaining! 



Lilliam said:


> @Carolina - what are OTCH and MACH's? Sorry if it's a stupid question...my BCs were never AKC registered and my dogs before them were Heinz 57 puppies out of the shelter.


Obedience Trial Champion (OTCH)
http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/what_is_obedience.cfm
Master Agility Champion (MACH)


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> I think CarolinaCasey got a little confused here and just want to explain. There are 4 clearances (hips, elbows, hearts and eyes) you need to look for when investigating Golden pups. Hearts can be done any time over the age of 1 year old and only needs to be done once. Hips and elbows are not considered as final unless they the xrays are done after the age of 2 years old in the US. Eyes are done yearly to be considered current. All these have a registry they can be listed with. Eyes would be CERF and Hearts/Hips/Elbows would be OFA. So although there may not be a clearance listed with these registries there may actually be one. You would need to see an actual report from the respective specialist to be sure it was valid. Not always an easy thing for a new person to figure out, even difficult sometimes for an experienced person to decipher. This is why most use the registries, makes it easier to figure it all out.
> I know nothing of the kennel in question here but even if I knew them intimately I would always suggest that you always need to see everything just to be safe.
> 
> Good luck in your search!!


Thank you! Got it! I missed getting my Cassie PEN hipped early when I noticed that she had a funny gait after running and by the time I took her in for her OFA it was too late for the early surgery. We ended up having to do a full hip replacement. I forget now what the deadline was between the less traumatic procedure and the full hip replacement. I hated myself for not trusting myself.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Hank, I think what I meant to say and how it reads was confusing. Thanks for explaining!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh, DUH!!! :doh:

Sometimes the easiest answers are the correct ones...I need a drink!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

One of the great things about a golden is that they can be both a great competitive performance dog and a great therapy dog. 

I know a Golden, Meadowpond Nautical Asset, who after quickly earning his UD, gave up obedience for his Mom's love of therapy work and was named the Michigan Therapy Dog of the year a few years ago. This dog's litter mate has his OTCH. 

A good Golden can do it all!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Selli-Belle said:


> One of the great things about a golden is that they can be both a great competitive performance dog and a great therapy dog.
> 
> I know a Golden, Meadowpond Nautical Asset, who after quickly earning his UD, gave up obedience for his Mom's love of therapy work and was named the Michigan Therapy Dog of the year a few years ago. This dog's litter mate has his OTCH.
> 
> A good Golden can do it all!



So I guess the question here is....is there any such thing as a bad golden?!?!

I do have a question for you folks who are lucky to already have one...are they really as gentle as all the literature says they are? Labs are a great breed but they go through the terrible twos...do Goldens?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, there is such a thing as a "bad" golden, or I should say a golden whose breeder was not careful about temperament when breeding and the result can be a golden who is very shy, rather dumb, not good with other dogs or unfortunately a dog that has human aggression issues.

They are gentle dogs, but they also need lots of exercise and guidance to be on their best behavior. If your pup has consistent training from a young age and sufficient exercise to burn off their excess energy they can be gentle from a very young age.

You will want to talk to your breeder about your hopes for a therapy dog and make sure they have a pup that will suit your needs. Most breeders will be very pleased to tell you about dogs of their breeding who do therapy work.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Yah, the reason I was interested in Belquest is that they donate dogs for all kinds of service dog companies. I made plans very clear when I spoke to the....won't breed, will do agility and therapy.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am in the process of getting a Golden. We lost our Ben to lymphoma last August and are looking for the right dog.

I started out by going to the local GR Club meetings and getting a feel for the people there - and became a familiar face. It's nice to see the breeder in a "non-salesmanship" mode and see what they value.
Because I want to get into agility, I've been to several local events and observed the local clubs & their classes. Again, getting my face to become familiar and seeing others in action.
I spent hours at a dog show, watching the dogs. People were very friendly and even strangers introduced me to breeders they know and love. A very positive experince.
Along the way, I gathered lots of opinions and ideas of what to look for in a breeder.

Ideally I wanted the pup to come to us the first of June, so I would be home with it for the summer. However, the breeder that I like rarely has litters. We are hoping for a late July/early August litter. th right puppy is worth the wait.

I have back up plans in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

BajaOklahoma said:


> I am in the process of getting a Golden. We lost our Ben to lymphoma last August and are looking for the right dog.
> 
> I started out by going to the local GR Club meetings and getting a feel for the people there - and became a familiar face. It's nice to see the breeder in a "non-salesmanship" mode and see what they value.
> Because I want to get into agility, I've been to several local events and observed the local clubs & their classes. Again, getting my face to become familiar and seeing others in action.
> ...


That's exactly what we did when we were thinking about border collies. Why didn't it occur to me to take the same approach this time?!?! We're still reeling from Cassie's loss so I'm not all together there. Thank you. We will get started on that.
It's going to be very interesting getting involved in AKC agility activities and events. My dogs are not registered with AKC.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> Yah, the reason I was interested in Belquest is that they donate dogs for all kinds of service dog companies. I made plans very clear when I spoke to the....won't breed, will do agility and therapy.


Just because they 'donate' doesnt mean their dogs are healthy or have the temperament to be service dogs..
For some breeders...it is a convenient, feel-good way to get puppies that wont sell, off the property and get a tax write off all in one swoop...

If they will disclose which organizations they donate...and you are able to speak with some of the trainers that work the dogs...you *might* get a better picture of the dogs.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

If you don't have anything to do Saturday there is a golden retriever specialty about 2 hours from DC. Just look up Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club. It is in Bear, DE
I'm sure every breeder within miles of your area will be there.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I can highly recommend Lyncinan. My 11 month male came from one of her sires and I am crazy about him, tons of personality. In fact it is very possible I may be getting another pup from her this summer and I am looking for just the same thing you are for the next one.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> If you don't have anything to do Saturday there is a golden retriever specialty about 2 hours from DC. Just look up Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club. It is in Bear, DE
> I'm sure every breeder within miles of your area will be there.


Aw, no....you're kidding....I can't...we have a get together with my husband's band...I'm bringing a 25 pound pork roast and it's the highlight of the evening...

OK - stepping back. Is there a central spot where events are advertised so that I may know what is happening in the future, or do I have to go to each breed club site for the DC area?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> I can highly recommend Lyncinan. My 11 month male came from one of her sires and I am crazy about him, tons of personality. In fact it is very possible I may be getting another pup from her this summer and I am looking for just the same thing you are for the next one.


 
That's the time frame I'm looking for, this summer. I am scheduling leave at work and then I'm scheduling several weeks of half days so that I can be home 24/7 with the puppy and then ease into a his/hers schedule where my husband and I share half days and work and increase the time the puppy is left without us but with my other two dogs.

Of course this means a great deal of planning - my work, his work.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> Aw, no....you're kidding....I can't...we have a get together with my husband's band...I'm bringing a 25 pound pork roast and it's the highlight of the evening...
> 
> OK - stepping back. Is there a central spot where events are advertised so that I may know what is happening in the future, or do I have to go to each breed club site for the DC area?


You can check InfoDog to see what events are coming up. It's too bad that you can't just drop off the pork roast and leave. Lots of breeders locally and from farther away will be there. It would be a good opportunity to meet and see the dogs/breeders.

http://infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> OK - stepping back. Is there a central spot where events are advertised so that I may know what is happening in the future, or do I have to go to each breed club site for the DC area?



http://www.grca.org/events/calendar/index.html


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Harborview Goldens in PA has SUCH a nice litter planned, and forum members seem so happy with their experiences with this breeder. 

You can search by "state" in the GoldenRetrieverBreedersResource.com and find some good breeders listed who don't advertised too much.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> You can check InfoDog to see what events are coming up. It's too bad that you can't just drop off the pork roast and leave. Lots of breeders locally and from farther away will be there. It would be a good opportunity to meet and see the dogs/breeders.
> 
> http://infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm



Yeah, I know....terrible timing...I really wish I could. Unfortunately it's one of those things that has been planned for a while and I can't back out of. 

I'll check out InfoDog....I like the idea of meeting breeders like that.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Harborview Goldens in PA has SUCH a nice litter planned, and forum members seem so happy with their experiences with this breeder.
> 
> You can search by "state" in the GoldenRetrieverBreedersResource.com and find some good breeders listed who don't advertised too much.


Yeah, unfortunately they're a bit aways. I don't really want to fly in a puppy...I know that it's very common, but I don't want to possibly startle a puppy that I want to grow up secure and confident.

It's too bad because I love their site.

And the breeder that I had originally contacted, Belquest, *still* hasn't returned my email.:no:


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> http://www.grca.org/events/calendar/index.html


You are just all full of info, huh?!?!:wavey:

Thank you!!!!! REALLY appreciate it.:smooch:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont have time to look up Belquest, but are they the owners of Chitchat and the othert Highlight dogs who do so well in the show ring? If so, show season is in full swing and that litter may be full. It is part of the search process that sometimes pet owners get lucky but sometimes we are not a priority. It's the way of things, and not personal at all. I think finding that right, healthy golden pup is more like applying to college than buying something, lol.

It is worth a long drive or a plane flight to get the right pup.

There are specific litters/ breeders listed at: 
GRWeekly.com
Everythinggolden.com

Sorry if someone already recommended Vern & Sue and I missed it. http://www.delmarvagoldens.com/


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, that makes sense. Yes, I do see a lot of "Highlight" names. And I think I saw that ChitChat is possibly either a sister or an aunt, can't remember now.

Please, bear with me because I'm a bit out of my depth here....for AKC registered dogs, I'm noticing that the names are made up of the kennel/breeder first, then the name of the line is used, such as in your case I'm guessing that Sundial is the name of the kennel but I don't see a common name depicting a line. Is that correct? 

So if that proves correct, Belquest Highlight xxxxx would be the name of the puppy if I were to go with them?

By the way, I'm not so much interested in a show dog since I am no planning to show - totally unfamiliar with the sport. I'm thinking towards Canine Good Citizenship certification and animal assisted therapy.

Sorry for the ignorance - my border collies are registered with the American Border Collie Association and the US Border Collie Handlers Association. Border collies were not recognised by the AKC until the late 90s. Both my dogs' sires were imported, Billy's sire from Scotland and Dru's sire from Wales. Prior border collies were similarly from imported lines. Since I don't breed, once I checked out what I could as far as health, the paperwork did a bit of a disappearing act. I couldn't begin to know where it is! 

Prior to my border collies, I always went to the shelter to pick up a Heinz 57. Now I have to learn all about the AKC.

And I have had sooooo many recommendations to Delmarva! I am definitely getting on their list. I don't have to have the puppy this summer. I can wait. I would rather have a puppy that is right than rush to find one because of my depression or even Billy's very depressed state. He is not interested in his food at all and is still looking for Cassie. I've taken some time off from work and taken them to the river and spending a lot of time with him and Dru.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

AKC registered names can be anything, well almost anything. However convention is that the kennel name comes first. Sometimes if it is a kennel registered with the AKC the forms come with the kennel name already printed. Frequently, the breeder either asks you to use their kennel name first or will write the kennel name in first. 

The rest of the name either follows a litter theme that the breeder chooses or is up to the new owner. If a female is going to a new kennel and is likely to be bred, they will somehow include the new kennels name in the name. Like "Meadowpond Meric of Halltree" Meadowpond is the kennel she was born to and Halltree is the kennel she went to.

Sometimes the names between parents and offsprings will relate to each other like "Meadowpond Simply Fetching" (mother) and Meadowpond Fetchit Hunter" (son).


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

*China had her puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

shouldn't get excited....no news on how many puppies will be available or how far down the list I would be since I haven't been able to send a deposit....but it is SOOOOO exciting!!!! 

also waiting for feedback from Delmarva!!!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My Director recently asked me when I was taking my maternity leave!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I wanted to edit my previous post but it doesn't seem to be possible....heard from Delmarva. REALLY liked them!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You cant go wrong getting a pup from Delmarva, Vern and Sue are great.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Delmarva dog Jesse has the best head!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

There are two litters coming up, the Shine litter only has two puppies, so that's a no-go. The Rascal (love a dam with a name of Rascal!) has a larger litter. Hope I get in!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> The Delmarva dog Jesse has the best head!


When you say the best head....I have heard of the English type and the American type of labs.....is there the same for Golden retrievers?

I'm really focusing on temperament and soundness....I'm curious about conformation, but I'm not intimately familiar with the standard.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, so here it goes....

Belquest has barely answered my requests for information.

Delmarva (Sue) has responded to every question *within minutes* of me sending them out. I'm in love with Sue!!!!

Hoping for the Rascal/Quiz littter!!!!


----------

